
Close the J-Schools - mjfern
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/richard-sine/close-the-j-schools_b_232174.html
======
praptak
Misleading title! I thought it was a call to close universities that only
teach _J_ -ava to their CS students :)

------
rwolf
It'll be interesting to see what journalism is all about when the dust settles
and we figure out how (if it's possible) to make it profitable online.

It's not clear yet if journalists will go the way of the elevator operator,
and I wish anyone brave enough to go into the field the best of luck.

------
imajes
wow.

nothing like taking a whole bucket of people and throwing them in the trash. I
for one think the idea of taking teaching and calling it stupid is insanity.

~~~
sachinag
_paging Brad Flora; paging Brad Flora. Brad Flora, please come to the courtesy
phone_

